# CPC-A looking for a Training Position or an Externship in Milwaukee, Wisconsin Area



## therese2 (Apr 6, 2010)

CPC-A Seeking full-time employment or an Externship in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin area

Looking for someone who is willing to help me with my clinicals and show me the correct way of doing things as a medical biller & coder.

I am building up my CEU's with on-line seminars and tests through the AAPC and CMS but need the practical experience.

I am a very conscientious and a hard worker who is very anxious to get started in my new career.

T. Reiff
Milwaukee, WI


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 7, 2010)

Please post this under Resumes.
This is for Employers seeking new Hires


----------

